# SXS - Solimar Energy



## pan (12 November 2009)

Oil and gas company focused exploration, commercial development and production in the onshore hydrocarbon.

Primary Focus is USA

Southeast Lost Hills, San Joaquin Basin 100% WI

Maricopa, San Joaquin Basin 50% WI

Deer Creek, San Joaquin Basin 50% WI

Silverthread, Ventura Basin 20% WI


----------



## pan (13 November 2009)

*Re: SGY - Solimar Energy*


----------



## pan (16 November 2009)

*Re: SGY - Solimar Energy*

Gas Discovery at Southeast Lost Hills

key points


Solimar is targeting a recoverable gas resource of 40 Bcf in SELH but depending on how many reservoir sands are encountered in future wells and the structural configuration of the trap this estimate could be significantly higher.

Long term production test to commence this week in order to establish extent of the gas
reserve.

Well to be immediately tied into Solimar’s existing, 100% owned gas production facility that
is connected to a nearby gas trunkline with the gas sold under existing gas sales
arrangements.


----------



## pan (6 January 2010)

*Re: SGY - Solimar Energy*

Sgy had 5+ mil volume today in the lead up to the drilling of Southeast Lost Hills. Looks as though it is starting to get some marketing following in the lead up to the drilling of the well.

Annoucement on the 23rd of December regarding  Almond Grove



> The Almond Grove 4-13 will be an important appraisal well of Solimar’s SELH gas project in which
> the Company is targeting a recoverable gas resource of 40 Bcf with upside for over 100 Bcf in the
> large acreage position (over 5,000 acres) the Company holds over the gas play.


----------



## Solitus (8 January 2010)

*Re: SGY - Solimar Energy*

Announcement this afternoon that they've set the spud date for the Almond Grove drilling as 13th January.

(filling in more characters)



> Solimar Energy Limited (“Solimar”)(ASX Code: SGY) is pleased to advise that the Almond Grove
> 4-13 well at Southeast Lost Hills is due to spud on the 13th January 2010. This anticipated spud
> start may change depending on the drilling rigs current operation. The well is expected to take
> approximately one week to drill and complete.
> ...


----------



## pan (11 January 2010)

*Re: SGY - Solimar Energy*

Sgy has broken out of the trading range from the past couple of months. Mostly likely due to antipation of the up and coming spudding of the SELH well.


----------



## BESBS Player (11 October 2010)

*Re: SGY - Solimar Energy*

Decided to take a position in SGY.
Took a while but have managed to get in at 5.4c.

The company has two wells in October at Guijarral Hills - roughly 10mmbl potential. Drilling action is always helpful in this market!

The current SPP (offering existing holders shares at 4.5c) is a risk for new entrances. At 5.4c, I am within the 20% range of SPP cheapies - this is the risk boaundary that I am comfortable with. I'm happy to assume that most holders will seek more than 20% profit. Some will sell off a few to become free-carried or lessen exposure but at 5.4c, these seems potential once the SPP shares are allocated (I suspect they will be scaled back due to over subscription). At this point, I'm hoping to see the SP rise toward 7.5-8c. Time will tell...

Holding SGY at 5.4c


----------



## BESBS Player (4 November 2010)

*Re: SGY - Solimar Energy*

Looks like a likely drill delay and a SPP at 4.5c has stopped SGY in its tracks for the moment.
Managed to buy a few more today at 4.5c. That is the best I have managed recently. Not a huge parcel but at this SP platform, happy to punt on this one running in Q1 2011.
SGY is somewhat de-risked for me as it will get cash from the SPP and I'm in with an average roughly within the 10% range of the SPP price.


Holding SGY @ 5c ave


----------



## BESBS Player (14 December 2010)

*Re: SGY - Solimar Energy*

Announcement out today...presentation and statement that exploration work shall commence in Q1 2011.

Given the SP is historically low (within 10% or so of annual low), drilling to come in H1 2011, capital raising has already occurred, I think this is worth a punt.

I have been accumulating on weakness. 

Now hold SGY at 4.5c ave.


----------



## BESBS Player (16 December 2010)

*Re: SGY - Solimar Energy*



BESBS Player said:


> Announcement out today...presentation and statement that exploration work shall commence in Q1 2011.
> 
> Given the SP is historically low (within 10% or so of annual low), drilling to come in H1 2011, capital raising has already occurred, I think this is worth a punt.
> 
> ...




Looks like the market thought the same thing! Nice to see SGY rise 15% to finish at 5.6c today. No doubt we will see ups and downs along the way but in 2011, I sense that this one will attract some punters (remembering it was near 8c when the CR was announced at 4.5c

Glad I have been accumulating


----------



## BESBS Player (17 December 2010)

*Re: SGY - Solimar Energy*

More big gains today - up 25% on the day and finished at 7c.
The punters seemed to have appreciated the report released a couple of days ago.

Q1 2011 should be really interesting, given the history of the SP prior to the CR.  


Holding SGY at 4.5c


----------



## BESBS Player (13 January 2011)

*Re: SGY - Solimar Energy*

Nice to read a release from the ASX today. SGY is about to start work:
*
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110113/pdf/41w5bxlkhryxqy.pdf *


Re-testing of suspended gas well at the SELH about to commence next week. 


Holding SGY at 4.5c


----------



## BESBS Player (22 January 2011)

*Re: SGY - Solimar Energy*



BESBS Player said:


> Nice to read a release from the ASX today. SGY is about to start work:
> *
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110113/pdf/41w5bxlkhryxqy.pdf *
> 
> ...




Hmmm...been slack with my calculations and as I wrote elsewhere yesterday, I thought that I had a few more days before results to totally clear out of SGY. 

Announcement out, today.

Surprised and disappointed that I was not ready for this today. I had sold some earler this week as part of the BESBS strategy (70% were gone) but I was hoping to keep the 30% close to results and then sell hoping for a late spike...oh well, only managed 5.5c on the latter 30%. 

Bought at 4.5c (ave)

70% out at 6.8c (ave) - 50% profit :
30% out at 5.5c (ahhhh...) - 21% profit 

Good luck to all holders.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 March 2011)

*Re: SGY - Solimar Energy*

Worth a look.  $US 8.8 million of insto funding announced a few days ago.

Just watching the depth action.  I wouldn't say there's a lot going on just yet.

EDIT: looks like some 'feeler' type trades going on, in both directions.


----------



## keitsuke (17 May 2011)

*Re: SGY - Solimar Energy*

Interesting times ahead for SGY.

"Solimar Energy Ltd announced it has entered into an agreement in respect of a $7 million private placement at a premium to market price to mainly North American institutional and sophisticated investors. The investor group is led by Canadian oil and gas investors Robert Cross and Sam Charanek.
Canaccord Genuity Corp, a specialty oil and gas investment bank and broking form has been engaged to advise and sponsor Solimar Energy for a potential listing on the Toronto Stock Exchange or the TSX Venture Exchange."

DYOR


----------



## Bonk (13 January 2012)

*Re: SGY - Solimar Energy*

SGY has had time to move on in life since last post here back in May'11.

Paloma well has been dug , and has turned up many zones of interest . 2 zones have been tested , and great results. On going tests...????? Where to now is the game .

SP has consolidated and now 7.6c . Could be headed for the teens ....


Hold SGY  ; read announcements please dyor


----------



## System (28 December 2013)

On December 27th, 2013, Solimar Energy Limited changed its ASX code from SGY to SXS.


----------

